# More Montana Rail Link added to the PCSRR



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Browsing the net for some MRL images, I came up with this very nice looking switcher. 












The ECLSTS is a wonderful place to find gems of great value at wonderful prices and I just happen to snag this gem from a dealer right behind my table. Not Montana Rail Link but.... knowing where that the Prescott Canyon Garden Railroad had a great paint shop, the New Haven venue found it's way back to Arizona.. 













A complete tear down was called for, all electronics gutted, new paint, LED lighting and even a couple small LED ditch lights added to be used to light the tracks during blowing snow times of the year and when wild life might be present.


The brand new switcher fresh from the PCSRR shops...












A 3/4 front view showing the LED's and the MRL hopper that is now housing the battery and the REVOLUTION receiver. Speaker is in the locomotive fuel tank with power supplied by a 4 conductor harness. Red and Black for the motors and lights. Yellow and green for the speaker.












Mated nicely with the MRL SD-45. 












2 additional MRL pieces have been with new paint and lettering for the trailer train and box car that has been converted to the battery car for the SD-45 in place of the hopper.





















With these new additions, that makes a grand total of 10 MRL pieces of rolling stock.....


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Inspiring Work!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice work Stan, looks like needs some quick work on that weak handrail. 
Dick


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work, Stan! I have always liked that MRL paint scheme. It always humbles me when my eye misses something like that handrail, but it becomes painfully obvious when I see the same thing in a photo.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 19 Apr 2013 06:01 AM 
nice work Stan, looks like needs some quick work on that weak handrail. 
Dick Yeah, the loco was on it's first test run when the left front hand rail came loose, T'will be fixed.. I screwed up and didn't catch it on the image..


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan; 

Beautiful locomotive. Don't feel too bad about the handrail. My buddy and I were once taking photos of my American Flyer layout. Neither of us noticed the HUGE pack of cigarettes in the factory parking lot until the photo was printed. They were his; I smoked pipes back then. Now both or us are weaned, except for the plumes from my Millie. (Now if I could just create a little live steamer that was fueled by Flying Dutchman pipe tobacco.) 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey SA #462


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since we are poking friendly fun at Stan, what about the explosion in the cab that lifted it off the chassis? 

Seriously, that is a COOL paint scheme.... 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Greg... Yup... The cab spacing needs attention as well..

And, I too really like the MRL colors.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Stan.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Stan,
Really attractive engines you have there. Who does your decals??
Cheers,


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Outstanding Stan!!! Great engines and layout. 

Pj


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think Stan has some secret deal with the decal maker... shhh!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 19 Apr 2013 08:05 PM 
I think Stan has some secret deal with the decal maker... shhh!!! Moi????????? But no.... Not secret at all...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, you guys really did it...

Very, very early this morning, an o-fish-e-al looking big black SUV with BIG, BIG OSHA  lettering on the doors, pulled up in the driveway of the PCSRR shop.  Out of which, some really bad lookin' dudes carrying very menacing briefcases and burst through the door of the shop demanding to see the extremely horrendous flagrant safely issues that had been reported on a predominate Railroad forum.  
 
Due to the menacing threats, the entire shop was transformed into a flurry of activity surrounded the locomotive in question.  The cab and hood were removed, cutting torches, sledge hammers and port-a-potties, er... porta power jacks sprang into action to successfully fix the above violations so the cab was able to seat correctly on the frame.  (After all the hoopla, they found that some careless worker had left his lunch box under the cab floor)
 
The left front hand railing was inspected and found that the railing brackets had been made somewhere overseas and all the brackets were so soft, they couldn't be welded properly.  Replacements were quickly installed the job was completed.  The locomotive was returned to service complete with a clean safety slate.   All evidence of the violations have been successfully removed from all the offending images above.   
 
In fact the OSHA guys even stayed around to do video of the locomotive to make sure everything was done properly.    
 
Ahhhhhhhhh... Government watchdogs...  Ain't it great...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, sorry about the raid. I thought all the FEDS were in Boston. That train really turned out nice. You were working on it when I was up there in February. Chuck. PS, I was going to ask who did your decals, but that probably wouldn't be PC.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Montana Rail Link has some remote control cabooses that they use for switching. The cabooses have all the remote control euipment inside them and mu connections on both ends. This allows them to be coupled to any loco for remote control. A model could be used as a RC battery car.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Great looking equipment Stan, makes me jealous! 
I best get busy and finish my MRL equipment so I am not left out. 
Thanks for the inspiration, 

Don


----------

